# Should I Buy??



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ok, there is a doe not too far from me for sale, Reg. boer. She is 3yr old, has had kids before and they are wanting $350 for her. Let me know if you think its worth it


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Here's a pic.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

00Y0Y_bEpPrrV4OoX_600x450.jpg


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

FINALLY, here's the pic


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Whoa... NICE doe. I'd definitely buy her for that if her teats/bite are good and she's healthy.  I really like her!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

COgoatLover25 said:


> Ok, there is a doe not too far from me for sale, Reg. boer. She is 3yr old, has had kids before and they are wanting $350 for her. Let me know if you think its worth it


Ask about teats, bite and pigment. Is she bred? If not, why not?
She's a good doe for the price if there's no big hole in her.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Tenacross said:


> Ask about teats, bite and pigment. Is she bred? If not, why not?
> She's a good doe for the price if there's no big hole in her.


What is pigment ?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Pigment is how much color is under her tail in the "bald" area. I think she looks really great. Definitely check teats and bite. Ask why they are getting rid of her! And if she is vaccinated etc.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I'm very curious if she's bred or recently had kids. I think the picture is an old picture. I looked her up by Google image and she was born in 2011. She doesn't appear to have kidded yet in the picture.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

SalteyLove said:


> Pigment is how much color is under her tail in the "bald" area. I think she looks really great. Definitely check teats and bite. Ask why they are getting rid of her! And if she is vaccinated etc.


And what does that signify? Should they have color there or not?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She doesnt appear to have ever kidded to me either. Maybe they used her as a flush doe?
She is gorgeous!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I asked them to send a current picture, so we'll see


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I think she is pretty, but I would ask more questions as the others suggested. If everything seems on the up and up I say buy.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

kccjer said:


> And what does that signify? Should they have color there or not?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


 They should have any color but all pink under their tail. Black is awesome, caramel is acceptable. Good pigment is a part of the Boer breed standards, and you will be DQ'd at a show if your goat has more pink under their tail than black/caramel. I forget what the actual % required to be legal is, but I think it's 75% color other than pink. One of my does was DQ'd at a show for not enough pigment, and she had shown well in the past with no mention about pigment from the other judges. So it can depend on the judge.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

They want pigment on Boer so they don't burn. Pink skin burns much easier than black or darker skin and is more prone to skin cancer. Since Boer goats are from Africa they were bred to have dark pigmentation so that they could withstand the African summers.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ok, so here is a current picture of her 
Does she still look good ?
Never had any boers before so some advice would really help.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

picture


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

picture


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

I'd pay $350 for her. There are a few things I'd change about her, but worth the asking price in my opinion.

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Anyone else???


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

I'd buy her. That is if everything checked out with her. Good teats, good bite, good bloodwork.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Agreed.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

COgoatLover25 said:


> Anyone else???


She's not very flashy, but I don't dislike her. I still can't tell for sure if she's kidded or not. Most does her age should either be pregnant of have recently kidded this time of year. If she's neither, that's a red flag for me. Have you asked them about that? Bite, teats, pigment?


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes, the reason she is not bred is because the owners were going through some personal issues and the goats got put on the back burner


----------



## SunnydaleBoers (Jul 28, 2012)

COgoatLover25 said:


> Yes, the reason she is not bred is because the owners were going through some personal issues and the goats got put on the back burner


She's not quite as impressive as she looked in the first picture, but not horrible. Doesn't look like she's too over-conditioned so she should breed/settle without too much trouble. I'd want to make sure she wasn't exposed to a buck at some point during that "personal problems" period though- if they've got a buck on the property I'd be leery. I think I'd also try to talk them down on the price, I'm betting your not the first person who went "ehhhhh" after they saw the most recent photos (I'd be very peeved if I showed up expecting to see the goat in the first set of pictures and was greeted with the goat in the 2nd set of pictures!)


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yeah, they said that she's been showed a bit , but not much ... Makes me wonder . Unless they can lower the price a good amount I'm not going to probably buy her :-(
But I still have my eye on a few other goats too so it doesn't really matter


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I will have to say for $350 that is a good price for her. Always remember, base registered price for boers is $300, so I wouldn't talk this breeder down, unless she cannot conceive, then, she isn't worth getting but only as a pet. 
If this Doe is born in 2011. Find out by the association, if that Doe has any kids on the ground, get her registration number from the breeder, that is one way to tell if she has had kids, that is if the kids were registered at all. Also ask if they have her kids there on the property to look at them. Or pics.

If a Doe goes a long time without being pregnant, their udder can go back to looking like a FF, especially if they are young like she is. SO it is hard to judge sometimes with the udder. So be aware too.

If you buy her, make sure you get a receipt, she is bought as a breeder. That way, if she cannot, they will have to make it right.

Did she place OK in the shows, if so, that will be on record as well with the association. 

I would ask more questions to the breeder for sure.

She to me, looks like a decent Doe, asking price is reasonable. Unless she has issues.

Ask, if she had any kidding issues? If she did, there may be an issue with getting preggo.

The front pic, you can tell, she is most likely wider than the pic shows, as the pic looks narrowed and I believe is not accurate. 

Looking at the older pic of her, she is in good condition and groomed there, ready for show. The other pic, she is not groomed up. So doesn't look as pretty. 
If she isn't far away, go look at her in person, she may look better, than the recent pics present.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Here are some more pics


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

She is almost fully pigmented


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

She said her teats are 1x1... What does that mean ?!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Here's another pic when she was being shown


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

No kidding issues


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

COgoatLover25 said:


> Here's another pic when she was being shown
> View attachment 54824


That was one of her previous kids oops


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

See, she is nice, 1x1 means, 1 teat per side which is good.
And if that is her kid she produces nice stock. 

Pigment looks good from what I can tell. As long as it is 75% is it good to go.

I am seeing a little udder I think.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Where is she located? If you don't buy her, I might! LOL

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm not going to tell you until I decide then lol


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

LOL don't tell me either then.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHe, too funny guys. :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Here's her doe kid, what do you guys think?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I sure don't see anything to not like about her. If I were in the market for a registered animal, she'd be a good one. IMO


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I like her! Nice doe. Nice Kids.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

She's a wide load! How much for her?

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They only want $350 registered. If she is FB, I'd buy her if she were closer. :thumb:


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

What does FB stand for ?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Fullblood. 100% Boer.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

In case you didn't know, Fullblood is full boer.
They have purebred boer too, however, they will never be Fullblood boer.

What is she and what are you wanting?


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Oh, ok she is full boer


----------



## RumHollowBoers (Jan 31, 2014)

Definitely worth the money in my opinion for wether dam...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear.  

When are you going to look at her?


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Within the next few days... Exciting  my first boer !!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow, she's very nice, and nice kids too, I'd snatch her up for that price!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome and it is exciting.


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm not sure what prices are like for you where you live but here in Oregon I would say she is worth it IF:
- She has pigment (no pigment is bad, tail should be atleast 50%? Dark pigment)
- She has been bred before and all went well (no Csection, good milk, etc)
- also is she registered? Some times registered is not a big deal to people so this may not apply to you.
- is she current on vax
- is she disease free (CL, CAE, Johnes, QFever, Brucelosis) of course if testing for disease isn't important to you then you can disregard. Nothing sets foot on my property until its tested disease free here. NO EXCEPTIONS.
- why are they selling her?

Overall I think she looks Great and could easily get back to that original show picture look.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Bellafire Farm said:


> I'm not sure what prices are like for you where you live but here in Oregon I would say she is worth it IF:
> - She has pigment (no pigment is bad, tail should be atleast 50%? Dark pigment)
> - She has been bred before and all went well (no Csection, good milk, etc)
> - also is she registered? Some times registered is not a big deal to people so this may not apply to you.
> ...


If you go back and read her posts, she already answered some of those questions. :wink:


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Hmmm, I have to do The Goat Spot on my iPhone now (home computer isnt working)and I've only had it a few days... I have found that Apparently my posts don't get "applied or loaded" for quit awhile. And it seems I can't see others posting either if they are within the same time frame. Strange???? Sorry about that... :-(. 
I think she is a beautiful doe and I'd snatch her up


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Bellafire Farm said:


> Hmmm, I have to do The Goat Spot on my iPhone now (home computer isnt working)and I've only had it a few days... I have found that Apparently my posts don't get "applied or loaded" for quit awhile. And it seems I can't see others posting either if they are within the same time frame. Strange???? Sorry about that... :-(.
> I think she is a beautiful doe and I'd snatch her up


 It is OK.

Contact Austin and let him know you are having issues, he may have a solution for you.


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

I think It may just be the way the iPhone vs Goat Spot functions??? I'll monitor it more closely and see what exactly is going on.... Thank you


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I've decided to wait for another doe for now as before I had inquired about her she had been on there for 5months already. I'm thinking its possible that she might be a carrier of CAE too


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

OH no, you definitely don't want that. I am so sorry. 

There are others out there for you I am sure, just keep looking.


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Bellafire Farm said:


> Hmmm, I have to do The Goat Spot on my iPhone now (home computer isnt working)and I've only had it a few days... I have found that Apparently my posts don't get "applied or loaded" for quit awhile. And it seems I can't see others posting either if they are within the same time frame. Strange???? Sorry about that... :-(.
> I think she is a beautiful doe and I'd snatch her up


Usually in top right corner is three dots tap that and hit refresh button or scroll back to top of page and then drag down and release it will update:$


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

COgoatLover25 said:


> I've decided to wait for another doe for now as before I had inquired about her she had been on there for 5months already. I'm thinking its possible that she might be a carrier of CAE too


I think it's unfair to say this unless you have some proof. If you aren't a well known breeder it can be hard to sell goats sometimes. Even if they are high quality goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I just don't want to take a chance as the person that owns her does not even know where to take them to get tested


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is up to you whether you want to buy her or not, if your gut is telling you no, then go with your heart.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

If you really want her, but are unsure if she's clean, offer to see if you can test. Draw the blood and send it off. It costs $22.50 total for CAE, CL, and Johnes testing.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks, she's located in Loveland, CO if any of you guys want to take a shot


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

COgoatLover25 said:


> I've decided to wait for another doe for now as before I had inquired about her she had been on there for 5months already. I'm thinking its possible that she might be a carrier of CAE too


You mean she's been for sale for 5 months? Why would that be a problem? And out of curiosity....what leads you to believe she's a CAE carrier?


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I guess I really don't have any real right to say that shes a carrier, I just feel like dealing with it if she does :/ Truth is that most likely she doesn't have it, but I just think I'd rather wait for another one to come along.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Ahh...totally understand if she's not the right goat for you. Did you look at her in person and not like her? Where is she listed at...I might check her out.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> If you really want her, but are unsure if she's clean, offer to see if you can test. Draw the blood and send it off. It costs $22.50 total for CAE, CL, and Johnes testing.


I'll see if she'll be willing to get her tested then


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Don't let everyone push you into something you don't want to do. She is a nice Doe, but, I am with you and usually go with the gut. 
If you changed your mind, that is your decision to make too. :wink:


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks, I still want to get her checked out if only for my own knowledge


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

If anyone would like to know what happened here it is, Someone else had already bought her before her owner was able to contact me back. So, looks like I'm on another search for a Reg. Boer doe...Wish me luck!
Thanks to all who offered me advice on this thread


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Oh, by the way Toth Boer Goats, I looked at your website and your goats are soooooo nice to look at and your paintings are really nice...wish I could even draw a straight line:|


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Good luck in your search!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

That's too bad. Good luck on your search. Keep us updated!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

K, thanks  will do


----------

